# What would you add into Animal Crossing?



## Nic (Mar 24, 2009)

Trying to beat your neighbors who have the biggest box house.  <_<


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 24, 2009)

Do you mean what I would put into Animal Crossing? If so the ability to fall of cliffs when you swing something over them


----------



## Wolf (Mar 24, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Do you mean what I would put into Animal Crossing? If so the ability to fall of cliffs when you swing something over them


Agreed lol that would be awesome  :veryhappy:


----------



## nick1.2.3.4 (Mar 24, 2009)

Make running buttons and pick-up buttons different.
<_<


----------



## D Man 83 (Mar 24, 2009)

a different store in you town that only sells funiture


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 24, 2009)

SWIMMING!!


----------



## Kimmi2 (Mar 24, 2009)

an arcade, and/or a game arena with special places to play sumo wreslting,tag, horror movie and all the otheres.


----------



## LegoPirate (Mar 24, 2009)

skateboard or scooter u can ride and u can dance and go on boats in the ocean and fish


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 24, 2009)

A place in the city where you can download items online for bells


----------



## nick1.2.3.4 (Mar 24, 2009)

What do you mean download items online?
You mean kind of like a catalog?


----------



## Yetiman15 (Mar 24, 2009)

A Bell Tower.


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 24, 2009)

More season-oriented things, like snowball fights, sitting around a bonfire, roasting marshmallows, jumping in leaves.


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 24, 2009)

That the city is only of other players on different channels and such


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 24, 2009)

BerryManga said:
			
		

> That the city is only of other players on different channels and such


Uhmm... In English please.


----------



## spector1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Candy! don't know why i said that


----------



## Earth (Mar 25, 2009)

There IS candy  on Easter :3


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 25, 2009)

^^and on festival and halloween


----------



## Puckbean (Mar 25, 2009)

where you can go to the city with friends


----------



## Rene (Mar 25, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> More season-oriented things, like snowball fights, sitting around a bonfire, roasting marshmallows, jumping in leaves.


i thought the same thing :r


----------



## crystal_skull (Mar 25, 2009)

LegoPirate said:
			
		

> skateboard or scooter u can ride and u can dance and go on boats in the ocean and fish


fish in the ocean on a boat would be AWSOME!!!!!


----------



## MygL (Mar 25, 2009)

Having more than 4 persons per town.


----------



## Rene (Mar 25, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Having more than 4 persons per town.


yeaah, yourself + 3 others isn't enough ..
before i had the game i always thought you and 4 others could go visit
major let down ..

owh and a bigger town when you have played over a certain amount of hours
owh and the option that enables you to ask your neighbours to play a game


----------



## alexandra12345 (Mar 25, 2009)

cars or horses to ride round on XD


----------



## solarshadow (Mar 25, 2009)

simultaneous gameplay without wifi, like spilt screen.
Or minigames that you can earn bells in.


----------



## crakgenius (Mar 25, 2009)

I just want mini games... like when I walk up to my pinball machine and click A I want an option to play pinball for a little while.  Or a simple arcade game on the arcade machine... like donkey kong or something.  Or a board game you can play when you click on one of the board games.


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 25, 2009)

it would be awsome if you could make your own furniture, hats, masks, headbands, sweaters etc. without hacking 

+ you can have a train stop, a boat AND a buss! maybe more cites, and islands! like on Gamecube, just online!

like a very big island or very many islands, and you had to have wifi to visit the island(s) 

it would work like Worldwide mode on MKWii!

Wifi Island... hmm... kinda kewl! 

and place your furniture outside without making them to leaves 

and when you want to go to a friend, and you are just about to leave your own town, you can go there manually! and on the way you can meet other buddies who are on their way to the same guy or another guy!

wow... what an imagination i got!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 25, 2009)

I would like to add a few things accually..

Like a bigger friend rooster b/c 35 people isnt enough! 

Also, there should be a boat by the lighthouse so you can go to an island or something. Or even a car that you could get! 

You should be able to go to the city with friends! That would be fun.  And maybe even allow more than 4 friends to come to your town at once. 

Maybe some more villagers in your town.. or more things to do in your town.

I have a ton of ideas and stuff but i'll just leave it at that.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 25, 2009)

cars and motorcycles


----------



## Resetti 4 Prez (Mar 25, 2009)

The ability to use your axe for "other purposes." BWAHAHAHA!!!
And being able to "elect" the mayor. That'd be cool! B)


----------



## MygL (Mar 25, 2009)

crakgenius said:
			
		

> I just want mini games... like when I walk up to my pinball machine and click A I want an option to play pinball for a little while.  Or a simple arcade game on the arcade machine... like donkey kong or something.  Or a board game you can play when you click on one of the board games.


Ohohoh, the board game, like having it in one house then tell all other 3 people to join to play just like, anyother game =3 it would be fun


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 25, 2009)

[quote="Toon]SWIMMING!![/quote]oh yeah, that would be awesome


----------



## bud (Mar 25, 2009)

A much larger map with a 3rd elevation, a pond with a dock (like in the GC version), more neighbours in a town, more realistic neighbours, more items, more types of flowers with different colours (along with more hybrid outcomes), more types of fruit, bushes, replace the Bus Stop theme with the train theme again, more display space for patterns, have different types of birds fly  and perch around town, more environment comments to be more precise on how the town is doing, able to move items freely (not the grid method), more events, and a feature where you can have only certain friends enter the town by having the host select the friends he is expecting to visit or by having a temporary code set that the host tells to the people he wants to come. If Nintendo added those things, the game would of been absolutely perfect


----------



## Chibz (Mar 25, 2009)

oh boy, I'd add more kinds of paper and flowers! And a back yard you could access from the back door of your house. You know, so you can have a real garden.
Gulliver would come more than once a millennium. A house with side rooms, like in Wild World. More bugs to catch. And maybe Brewster should have his own Cafe house.

And more mini games to play with your friends online.

OH! And hanging things on the walls, like lamps and paintings. Oh, and signs to put outside. The Billboard should be drawable. Little doodles and what not would be fun. 

It would be fun if they have a Bucket tool where you can make sandcastles on the beach and the more you do it, the more complex it gets. Also, more kinds of fruits, and it would be awesome if the trees would make flowers before they produced fruit.


----------



## Chibz (Mar 25, 2009)

AND! There should be a pickaxe tool where you can go explore caves! And find gems and fossils.


----------



## Placktor (Mar 27, 2009)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7125127/1/#new
this topic


----------



## Abdelogu (Mar 27, 2009)

a animal crossing with a jail so u can stole other things


----------



## Abdelogu (Mar 27, 2009)

like on ac gc


----------



## smasher (Mar 27, 2009)

bud said:
			
		

> A much larger map with a 3rd elevation, a pond with a dock (like in the GC version), more neighbours in a town, more realistic neighbours, more items, more types of flowers with different colours (along with more hybrid outcomes), more types of fruit, bushes, replace the Bus Stop theme with the train theme again, more display space for patterns, have different types of birds fly  and perch around town, more environment comments to be more precise on how the town is doing, able to move items freely (not the grid method), more events, and a feature where you can have only certain friends enter the town by having the host select the friends he is expecting to visit or by having a temporary code set that the host tells to the people he wants to come. If Nintendo added those things, the game would of been absolutely perfect


AND if Nintendo somehow made it impossible to clone items.


----------



## Elliot (Mar 27, 2009)

i Would add the following things:
The events from gamecube and wild world such as The flower event in GC and Yay Day in WW:
New stores and make your own store. And open it 24/7.
Train/Boat etc.
Use gamecube controller instead of wii remote(I can handle it) Lol.
Your own movie theater.
When you start you start with a house of current furnish and you get to pick one everyweek.
New tools such ashone(you call people and leave a message) (wii speak only).


----------



## TigerCrossing (Mar 27, 2009)

A movie carmra that you could start and stop to film yourself! =)


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 28, 2009)

How about being able to cook or watching TV would tell you in game stuff like on HM: Friends of Mineral Town?I wish that I could make different types of shirts and hats like, a sweater, hoodies , baseball hats, some sort of hat that does not have freaking horns! I would not care if they charged you 5000 bells to make one, I would pay. And being able to change your pants would be fine.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 28, 2009)

nick1.2.3.4 said:
			
		

> What do you mean download items online?
> You mean kind of like a catalog?


Sort of like a DLC database where they have new items every once in a while. That would be sweet!


----------



## Jarrrad (Mar 28, 2009)

Lawn mower.. to get rid of WEeds, and Grass seeds,

+ be able to put furniture outside, Beches, Plants Etc.


----------



## blueturbo (Mar 28, 2009)

The ability to buy all the start houses with one character for more storage space


----------



## Suaure (Mar 28, 2009)

Being able to go out to sea.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Mar 28, 2009)

I'd add the ability to use music from your SD card as the town theme. I can imagine THIS IS SPARTA as my town tune. Yeah. awesome.


----------



## kalinn (Mar 28, 2009)

ya! going swimming in the ocean/river!!


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 28, 2009)

I thought of something else.  Something that allows you to save 10 or 20 sayings of your very own, so you can easily choose one of the phrases instead of typing the same thing over and over again.


----------



## djman900 (Mar 28, 2009)

fighting


----------



## MygL (Mar 28, 2009)

If Nintendo comes here, they


----------



## D Man 83 (Mar 28, 2009)

cars,furniture outside, another store in your town and expansions to the Able sisters


----------



## kalinn (Mar 28, 2009)

you should be able to upgrade your house, and have like a backyard!


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Mar 28, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> BerryManga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


being able to go to the city with friend kinda like pictochat like city a city b and such


----------



## fraiseberry (Mar 31, 2009)

I would like a bag to get more items on my charactere
i would like to decorate with items all over the house like totem...
I would like more fruits


----------

